# Unique and interesting wine bottle holders!



## ckvchestnut (Feb 16, 2014)

I've been searching on and off for wine rack ideas and interesting bottle holders. If you were a bottle holder what would you be?? Post your photos lol

I thought I'd post this one because it wan so ridiculous it's FUNNY! Wine rack for flat chested lushes!! Apparently you can increase your chest size while sneaking sips of your fave wine during the day! Although I'm sure by the end of the day you'd be flat chested again! 




Some other notable ones and even one for DangerDave!


----------



## GreginND (Feb 16, 2014)

Those are awesome! I want the chain one.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 16, 2014)

Those are all on eBay right now and the chain one is cheap! 

Here's another few I found for the golf lover, baseball, snake anyone?:


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh here's another one like the chain one:


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2014)

The chain and rope are cool. I also like the cello.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 16, 2014)

Ya that's a real life size cello and it's going for almost $400 on eBay


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 16, 2014)

Not a lot of capacity, but an interesting design:


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 16, 2014)

Ew! That's in her pooper! Lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2014)

Well no doubt about it there is a place for everything including sh!t wine. Sorry couldn't help it and I'm sure this is not where you wanted this to go.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 16, 2014)

I may have to make one of those chain ones.... I assume that the links are just welded together. I wonder how the rope one was made?


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 16, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Well no doubt about it there is a place for everything including sh!t wine. Sorry couldn't help it and I'm sure not where you wanted this to go.




Chocolate raspberry martini anyone??

I think those chain and rope ones are very cool myself! I'm watching them on eBay. If you ever make one yourself - post it here!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 16, 2014)

A couple more interesting items I found: the first is a cool light fixture for your wine room or games room probably pretty easy to make at home:




This second item is actually a wine bottle! It looks pretty gross and I'm not sure I could drink from it. But it has a glass wine bottle inside and has like a port cork stopper.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 16, 2014)

omg..ive seen jello shots out of a belly button...but that...is just crazy...lol
boatboy...you got a get out more...lol
you rock.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 16, 2014)

What if one of those escapees that guy from that "how to poop at work video" described happened just as you were taking that butt shot?? Lmao!


----------



## jdixon (Oct 29, 2022)

ckvchestnut said:


> I've been searching on and off for wine rack ideas and interesting bottle holders. If you were a bottle holder what would you be?? Post your photos lol
> 
> I thought I'd post this one because it wan so ridiculous it's FUNNY! Wine rack for flat chested lushes!! Apparently you can increase your chest size while sneaking sips of your fave wine during the day! Although I'm sure by the end of the day you'd be flat chested again!
> 
> ...


Was given a couple of bottles of red wine for Xmas, as I can't stand the stuff though I'd give them away with their own wine holder.
The ideas are not mine but the design is, plus gave me a bit more playing around with the plasma cutter, made from some scrap 2mm sheet.
My other half-sister likes red wine, don't know if the holder will hit it though:laughing:
I'll finish it sprayed in matt black


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 29, 2022)

jdixon said:


> Was given a couple of bottles of red wine for Xmas, as I can't stand the stuff though I'd give them away with their own wine holder.
> The ideas are not mine but the design is, plus gave me a bit more playing around with the plasma cutter, made from some scrap 2mm sheet.
> My other half-sister likes red wine, don't know if the holder will hit it though:laughing:
> I'll finish it sprayed in matt black



I'd be interested in seeing this! (I suspect maybe you thought you attached a photo but did not?)


----------

